

Why We Should Build a National Internet System Under the National Highway System - coolsank
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2013/08/we-should-totally-build-national-internet-system-under-national-highway-system/6611/

======
cbhl
Comparing Hong Kong to the US is disingenuous because of the capital costs
required to wire up each area are orders of magnitude different.

If I recall correctly, the 90s was full of companies laying down huge swaths
of optic fiber in the US, waiting for consumers to pay hundreds of dollars a
month for ultra-high-speed Internet. Most of them went bankrupt before people
started clamoring for high speed Internet.

Even now, people still want to keep paying $40 a month, but at the same time
want telcos to completely upgrade all the infra to support gigabit speeds.

In Canada, HSI access doesn't generally come to rural communities with
subsidization from the government.

